# Omer Sucker run on or over?



## The Highlander (Mar 25, 2002)

Barb told me that I have to shave, wear shoes, and change my undies. If you do the same and we split up, no one will suspect a thing   .


----------



## scheids02 (Feb 26, 2002)

Any ways guys, are the suckers runnen heavy up there, or is it still slow? I didn't get to go for my weekend trip this weekend, so maybe next week i'll head up there if there still running up there.Thnx 4 the info.


----------



## treehunter2 (Feb 7, 2001)

JIM, sorry about not stopping in today ..but we were covered with mud, and your place is real, real, nice, and I did'nt know if you allowed muddy hillbillys on the property. On a lighter note there are sucker to be caught but it's not the full blow run. ..AND, JIM if they call my number down on Palmer rd. drop me a p/m. My # is 1,841.. it should come up by monday  Could you believe how many people were there today.. we did finally catch some perch up on the Pine this afternoon. And some suckers in the great big metro down town of OMER or should I say [email protected] OMER. Let the fun begin. If you're in town Monday I will stop and say hi to you this time... no excuses.
Dennis


----------



## omerjim (Feb 19, 2002)

Dennis; Shoot, We hose off the dog when she gets muddy. Don't see why we cant extend the same courtesy to a hillbilly! I'm home more than not.
The big runs of suckers haven't started yet. Dipping starts tonight at midnight. When they start getting 20-50 in a dip I will post here.
Jim


----------



## scheids02 (Feb 26, 2002)

Omerjim thanx for the information, and keeping us informed about the run. Have they still been in town, where the campers are parked.


----------



## UNCLE AL (Jan 5, 2002)

Fished Monday morning, and had a fish on almost every cast. Lots of walleye too. Use lots of weight. Orange sponge seemed to be the bait of choice. Everyone was catching fish. Have fun.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Omerjim you said...*So far I've tried to run down two members* 
I have heard the Omer locals didnt like outsiders but I never believed it until now. You might want to keep admissions like this to a minimum, I know there are several members who are law enforcement professionals. 

Prtymolusk, and myself will be in attendance Saturday, we will look for the Wilk table. I will be looking forward to meeting you both.

jp


----------



## omerjim (Feb 19, 2002)

Got a new tune up on the old diesel truck! maybe I can get them now. These M.S. sure are fast on their feet, agile too!
See ya there. Jim


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

Hey Unc,

You wouldn't be pulling our chain now would you?? I was up there on Fri and it was reeeeally slow. Hard to believe that it picked up that much....


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

Ok Unc,

I just got an email from my brother and he said that they are hitting them.........FISH ON!!!!!


----------



## tcsteelie02 (Apr 9, 2002)

was at omer on saturday and sunday, caught about fifty with my father on saturday in town, but on sunday got a lot of snags. went about 5 miles upstream and did really well. only broke off on one snag the whole day here. ended up with about 80 suckers between the two of us in about 4 hours.


----------



## scheids02 (Feb 26, 2002)

i was in omer monday and wednesday, caught tons of suckers in the rain on monday, but had more walleye than suckers on wednesday. i also saw a huge fight up there involving the locals. It started because one of them was part of a brawl a few years back. There were a few weapons involved, but in the end everything was allright.


----------

